# Difference between 60d and 7d video quality



## Cgdillan (Mar 20, 2012)

I shoot many wedding every year and my friend told me he likes the video footage from his 7d vs my 60d. He said the image has more depth and a more natural feeling where the 60d has a more flat feel to it. I disagree but I am wonder if anyone else shares his opinion. Are there differences in the sensor that would give the 7d a more natural feeling to its video footage?


----------



## fernando (Mar 20, 2012)

Tell your friend to stop being jealous of your equally awesome 60D  There's nothing in the sensor that would give the 7D better depth or "natural feeling". You guys are probably shooting with different in-camera settings
(White Balance,Picture Style,etc), therefore the flat/"natural feeling" differences. As for the depth, probably shooting with different or faster lenses that allows a shallower depth of field. Both camera should be nearly indistinguishable
in video mode, Rebels also look near identical too. 

Photography is another story


----------



## Policar (Mar 21, 2012)

Same sensor, but the 7d has twice as many readout channels, I think? In theory that could mean less skew and/or other advantages, but in my experience video from the 7d and t2i/t3i (never used a 60d) is indistinguishable. If anything, I think I like the t2i's image more...probably because I own one. But I couldn't tell the difference double blind if they were set the same and had the same lenses. Video closely resembles the 5DII but in theory the smaller cameras have a little less resolution, a little more noise, and are inexplicably faster at a given ISO (not enough to cancel out noise)...plus obvious DOF differences.

The t2i and 60d will take cleaner stills since the fewer channels the less banding noise but the 7d is a killer still camera in terms of ergonomics and interface (minus the now sub par screen). Very nice camera.


----------



## babarasghar (Mar 21, 2012)

well I didn't understand ur point regarding less banding noise in 60D,T2i n T3i than 7D .... can u explain this ...


----------



## Cgdillan (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. We shoot every wedding together and we use my 60d and t2i , his 7d and 5d mkii. I own the canon 24mm f/1.4 ii. 85mm f/1.2 ii. 50mm f/1.8 ii. 2x 70-200mm is f/2.8. Tokina 11-16 f/2.8. And bower 14mm f/2.8. And my 5d mkiii preorder on the way! ;D we shoot all the same scene settings white balance.. Everything. Lenses are always fast and often wide open. Soooo I say he's crazy too. Thanks for the input! He's been trying to get me to sell my t2i and invest in a 7d. Or sell both cameras and get a 5d mkii. Always told him I'd wait for 5dmkiii and would probably never get a 7d unless I needed it for photography which i currently don't. So I guess it's smart to keep my 2 crop bodies since they are equal to 7d for video. And especially since I'm getting the mkiii. Thanks again!


----------



## peederj (Mar 22, 2012)

Since the 7D is dual processor they were able and willing to provide 720p HDMI output. Which means if you're shooting with an external monitor you're much happier on a 7D.

Otherwise, it's a wash...get Rebels if you are going with this sensor, they are lighter for your steadicams and shoulder rigs.


----------



## Policar (Mar 22, 2012)

babarasghar said:


> well I didn't understand ur point regarding less banding noise in 60D,T2i n T3i than 7D .... can u explain this ...



In theory if you shoot low ISO raw and push it really far there will be more pattern noise in a 7D's shadows than in a Rebel's, if I understand correctly, which I might not. It's a very trivial difference, doesn't matter at all in practice.


----------

